# Pesticides in tea



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

I stopped drinking a huge pot of strong green tea every morning, after reading about pesticides in tea. At the moment, I'm drinking so-called organic green tea, which costs four times as much. But it's from China too, and I don't trust a Chinese organic certification. My Chinese friend concurs on that. Meanwhile I'm waiting for delivery of organic green tea from Japan and South Korea.

My decades long tea habit might have caused my IBS. If so, hopefully I'll improve.


----------

